# Trolling Tube and worm tackle.



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

I was on the net last night and i found this post by mistake.

http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/articl ... rticles=24

It looks like it could be a really good idea. As anyone tryed using this lure thingy? if so hows it work for you?
I think if you got the right colour you wouldnt even need a worm on the hook. The reason for me thinking this is that ive been using the berkley beachworm for months now and everything hits it like crazy. Just give the tube a spray with the old Ultrabite and off you go.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

It works, they don't just get the tails bitten off like the other worm type lures, i know an old fella that used to use that type in the surf. No worms on the end , just the rig


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

does anyone know where i can get some of this tubing or something simaler. id like to give this thing a try out.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbvyo9IAACJfgAASUAeAAhACEIo/7/+gMAChhqekaTEyaptT0T2lPajTSeoYwmJoMEYhkYTBopjUeoaAAADQQzLANZx4EE17je9NZEK5Iw6V3Km3PqD7ni7unrb2msxicvSj82I0DWwhfjsXMl2/hs4y2KIjd8elxCZ/LP0HhObTosL4b0bkBDMhJ/pA+OjFExpPCqSkEEDH7DYzqW6Fq1YrCjBJ+a0HeNWeUwBE4pvzTKpq80tVEQOCELmMeFDg0w0wpymohD4KUhoU1P4u5IpwoSF35Uek


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Magikrik,

Is there a Berkley Beachworm? I have a berkley worm that is red and kind of serated but it is not called a Beachworm. I have been looking for a plastic that looks closer to a beach/blood worm and it sounds like you may have found one? Can you shed some light on this critter please?

John


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Sure can mate This is the worm I use all the time
everythink hits it


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

this is its hand and on the pack the worms called a sand worm and the colour is New penny. 
Ive need told it a double for a beachworm, as i never seen one myself i just said ok and used then for months now


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Ah! Precisely the one I have already. I am thinking that it would be killer on whiting. What do you think? Do you fish it off the beach, off the yak or all of the above? They are also kind of long with very thin tails that are hard to thread on a hook. What is the best way to do them in your experience?

Pleased to hear that so many things hit them. I can't wait to fish them in anger. 
 
JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

John, lots of breamers just use thread them onto a jighead weighing from 1/32 to 1/16 oz. Cast to where you expect bream to be, ie any structure, and retrieve very slowly. Cretainly can catch whiting etc as well.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2501 has another use for them, which I think is worth a try in those holes just upstream from Figtree Bridge


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Many thanks for the reply Dave and Magicrik. Very interesting reading and a couple of ideas that I didn't have to date. 

JT


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

One thing I forgot, John. While bream will normally attack the head of any creature, with the sanworms it is common to have short strikes - you'll get a got hit and a brief run the the fish will drop the worm. There are two ways of addressing this:

* cut them in half. Cid does this with considerable success;

* use a stinger hook

I've had very little success with these, but I've seen good results first hand.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Seems like what comes around, goes around ..... or something like that. In the days before I was a kayak fisho, I used to have bits of red plastic tube on the rig near the hook/bait, and it never occured to me that I was in all probablity using a "soft plastic". *Spooky*

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes JT i use them everywhere canal, river, beach and so on. But Peril is right do use the full worm cut it in half and i use a 1/16 to 1/8 size 2 and 1/0 TT jigheads. 
And as for whiting this was a whitting i got in sydney


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Handsome whiting you caught there Rik. So you use soft plastic jigheads and work the jighead/worm in a sp style jerk and wind retrieve? I was thinking on a good old whiting hook. Do you also use the second half of the worm which in my experience is pretty damn thin and almost unthreadable on the last third of it?

JT


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hell yes JT i brake the worm almost in half so you have two 3" worm and for some reason ive found that the tale end of the worm get hit much harder then the head end...............plus if you rip them in half you get 20 worm not 10 :lol:

Oh yeah i do rig them on TT jighead and work them like a stick bait


----------

